# Burton Step-on Boot Boa - no recoil.



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Sang Soo Lim said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My friend just received his step-on ion today, but the boa system does not recoil on its own when it is unlocked (or locked but that is normal).
> 
> ...


Wait what? You mean the boa loosening? Youst just pull the strap outwards to stretch out the boa.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Sounds like it's faulty to me, I can't imagine Burton would fit a special non-recoiling boa for some weird reason.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

i have the step on ruler and my boa doesn't recoil when its unlocked. Just pulled the tongue forward to loosen the boa coils.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Surely recoil is when the boa winds the lace back in again when you push the tongue back, not when it unwinds when you push the tongue forward.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Radialhead said:


> Surely recoil is when the boa winds the lace back in again when you push the tongue back, not when it unwinds when you push the tongue forward.


No reason to expect the boa to wind back in as you pull the tongue back. That would require some tension to be maintained.


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

I have the Burton Ion Step-Ons and there is no recoil. I did not have recoil on my old DC Judges either.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> No reason to expect the boa to wind back in as you pull the tongue back. That would require some tension to be maintained.


It does on my Motos. It feels like it's spring-loaded.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Radialhead said:


> It does on my Motos. It feels like it's spring-loaded.


I mean it will tighten up a little bit just to get the excess slack out, but it's not going to be tight. You'll always have to reel the laces in to get it tight.


----------



## Sang Soo Lim (Feb 19, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I mean it will tighten up a little bit just to get the excess slack out, but it's not going to be tight. You'll always have to reel the laces in to get it tight.


heya, thanks for replying - it's like the other guy said about his moto. I had DC boas and when loose, the excess slack will automatically be recoiled by the boa as if it is spring loaded. but on the ion, if i got full length of the lace out, it'll stay out no matter what.


----------



## Sang Soo Lim (Feb 19, 2019)

double said:


> I have the Burton Ion Step-Ons and there is no recoil. I did not have recoil on my old DC Judges either.



Really? so your judge was not spring loaded and you had to reel in the entire length of lace when it was out? I had judge (sold now) just until earlier this month, but the boas rewinded back itself (not tight, but excess) when the reel was open, as if it was spring loaded.


----------



## Sang Soo Lim (Feb 19, 2019)

Sorry for confusion guys - i had judge dc and the boas on them would rewind the lace back in loose position as if it was spring loaded.

This made things easy as i could let it rewind the long length of loose slack, then lock the reel to tighten. But the stepon ion boa does not seem to be spring loaded? I thought it wouldve been a standard boa thing




SlvrDragon50 said:


> Sang Soo Lim said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys,
> ...





pointblank said:


> i have the step on ruler and my boa doesn't recoil when its unlocked. Just pulled the tongue forward to loosen the boa coils.





Radialhead said:


> Surely recoil is when the boa winds the lace back in again when you push the tongue back, not when it unwinds when you push the tongue forward.





SlvrDragon50 said:


> Radialhead said:
> 
> 
> > Surely recoil is when the boa winds the lace back in again when you push the tongue back, not when it unwinds when you push the tongue forward.
> ...


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

Sang Soo Lim said:


> Really? so your judge was not spring loaded and you had to reel in the entire length of lace when it was out? I had judge (sold now) just until earlier this month, but the boas rewinded back itself (not tight, but excess) when the reel was open, as if it was spring loaded.


I never noticed the DC recoil that much but the difference for me comes down to the amount of wire that is released Burton vs DC. 

With the Ion step-ons the Boa has to be let out almost completely in order to remove the boots. The speed lace release pull sits under the Boa strap so you need to first release the boa almost fully in order to pull the bottom and top speed lace release loop. With the DC's I could release less of the Boa in order to remove the boots. I like both boots but prefer the ease of the DC Double Boa vs. Burton Ion Boa-Step-On set up.


----------

